# We lost a good kid today



## Ture

Oh my God. I really liked him a LOT. He was a great guy and an important part of the Colorado kayaking community. I'm in shock. My thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## GAtoCSU

It is a sad day. I was in the first group that came upon the scene, and it was one that I will not forget. RIP man. 

Scott


----------



## Snowhere

Holy crap! What a year this has been. Many have not made it to next year. RIP Count, you will be missed......


----------



## BarryDingle

RIP,COUNT. You provided me with the opportunity of a lifetime this summer with a chance to paddle from the Middle Fork on to your Main permit. I didn't get the chance to paddle on with you,but the rest of my crew did. I know Yakrafter,Flowtorch a couple others and myself all owe you a big thanks for takin a chance on some strangers. Taken far too young.....RIP


----------



## kayakfreakus

This is hard to read, I am so sorry to all those involved, his friends and family. Solid member of the boating community always willing to share his wealth of information from getting after it and paddling hard.


----------



## Andy R

Wow, this is such sad news, I am in shock. Derk was wise beyond his years, a kind soul and quite simply a really great guy. My gut is sick thinking about such a stellar person being taken from our reality like this. My condolences to his family and close friends.


----------



## freexbiker

RIP Count. He will always be in any true buzzards heart.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

I don't know what to say. We were planning a run on the Rio Grande in Texas over Thanksgiving. I haven't had a chance to paddle with him in over a year. Dirk was such a warm, funny, caring person- as a rafter, he's the kayaker who made me know that I always want a kayaker on my trips. This has been a really hard year. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Scottsfire

This year has been such a tragedy. RIP bro and may you ride the rivers of heaven.
Does anyone know what happened or what went wrong?
SV


----------



## JHimick

I never met Derk. I have read many of his posts here and thought 'Maybe I'll boat with that guy some day.' Seems to me he was a good and sincere guy. I'm truly saddened to read this thread. It brings to mind a quote that sums up why we do what we do:

_"... in the worship of security we fling our lives beneath the wheels of routine - and before we know it our lives are gone. What does a man need - really need? A few pounds of food each day, heat and shelter, six feet to lie down in - and some form of working activity that will yield a sense of accomplishment. That's all - in the material sense, and we know it. But we are brainwashed by our economic system until we end up in a tomb beneath a pyramid of time payments, mortgages, preposterous gadgetry, playthings that divert our attention for the sheer idiocy of the charade. The years thunder by, the dreams of youth grow dim where they lie caked in dust on the shelves of patience. Before we know it, the tomb is sealed. Where, then, lies the answer? In choice. Which shall it be: bankruptcy of purse or bankruptcy of life?"_ ~Sterling Hayden

May his soul hold all the wealth he dreamed. Tonight, I drink to a man I never knew. Cheers friends.


----------



## Brofer

Count was a great kid! I met him for the first time on the Main Salmon. He scored a permit and we supported him in a stellar trip. He will be misse greatly and his love of paddling/running rivers will not be forgotten. It is a sad day in when we lose such a young warrior. RIP my friend and may your spirit flow forever!! Count!!!!!


----------



## El Flaco

Wow. I'm really sad right now. I met Derk a few years ago and gave him a bunch of maps for a Mexico trip he was planning. He was an enthusiastic, great kid who cared about the paddling community. A great guy. I don't know what happened today, but I can't believe the toll this sport has taken in recent years. 

I'm thinking of Derk's family right now. I've seen this up close too many times now, and I know how completely devastating this it. I hope his family gains strength from this community - we owe it to Derk.


----------



## skibuminwyo

Holy shit. I am shell shocked. I had the absolute privledge of going on a Cat trip with Derk last summer. We were just talking about coming up trips and ideas. One of the greatest people I have had on the water. Shit.


----------



## raftus

It's is hard to find the words. Dirk texted me a few days ago asking me to come and run the Big South with him... I couldn't go because of work. I remember talking with him last summer about the run and how he was excited to get on it. I was jealous that he was going to be boating such a beautiful run while I was at work. 

Every time I paddled with Dirk the trip was better for his presence. Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## yourrealdad

RIP Count. My condolences to his family and friends. I had only paddled with Derk a few times, but god dammit that kid was passionate about kayaking and that makes him a brother in my book.


Here is my understanding of what took place. Derk and another boater who wishes to stay out of the situation, (so if you know who it is please be respectful and not use his name right now). Put on the Big South today. As they approached Bouncing Betty Derk decided to run the rapid, yet appeared to be casually floating into it. Flows were probably about 120cfs out of Long Draw, which left the right side of the slot very exposed. It appeared that Derk was angled too far to the right and became pinned in the right side of Bouncing Betty. At this point the other boater realized that something was wrong and came over and began to get the boat free. Derk was still in the boat at this point. According to the other boater, this process might have taken up to three minutes.

Finally, the boater got Derk's boat free and at this point Derk came free of the boat and floated into the eddy. The other boater then had to ferry over and grabbed Derk and pulled him to shore and immediately began CPR.

No one could really tell if Derk was unconscious when pinned or why he could not get out of the boat, until unpinned.

To the other boater, you did everything humanly possible today and please please do not let this eat away at you.

I hope we can all take something from this, because I know that I run that rapid without so much as a second thought. I become complacent and that is when stuff can hit the fan. Today is just the worst case scenario.

If you look at Count's sig he has a Brad Ludden quote. I would like to think that if everyone was a passionate about kayaking as Derk was then the world and the kayaking community would be a better place.


----------



## mjpowhound

RIP Derk. I only met you once, but I heard tons of great stories.

My condolences to friends, family, and all involved.


----------



## Gary E

Man, sad news. Thoughts go out to friends and family. To the person that was with him, if you want to chat or talk, I've been there. Give me a shout


----------



## KSC

I only met Derk briefly a couple times, but have read many of his posts on the buzz over the years and they were always a fun and interesting read. I was pretty shocked to read this news. He just went up and did a run that so many Colorado boaters head out to enjoy this time of year. Most people I boat with have spent some time on the water with Derk at one time or another and there's no doubt he was a major part of the Colorado boating community. My girlfriend used to be on a freestyle ski team with him when he was a teenager and always considered him a super nice, enthusiastic guy. We are both so sad to hear this news. Peace to all his family and friends.


----------



## Phillips

I just saw him the other day at the play park. I cant believe this. Ture and I took him down blackrock his first time 3 or 4 so years ago. He was so stoked after Rigo. I still remember his smilin face at the takeout. I've always run BB without a thought to that nasty looking right pin spot. What a damn shame. So young and full of life. . . He will be remembered.

RIP and may God be with you Count

KEnt


----------



## FrankC

Wow..I remember reading many of the Counts posts on the buzz. My heart goes out to the friends an family. Hopefully they will make it through this.


----------



## GAtoCSU

I'll second the effort of the individual on his trip. There was a valiant effort to free him from his pin, and the subsequent attempt to bring him back. 

Man, I wish that we had arrived earlier and been able to help out. Stay strong, you did everything within your power.


----------



## erdvm1

This is tragic.
I have paddled with Derk many times. One time sticks out in my memory. We had a great day on Gore. I wanted to stay the night and paddle the next day on Gore but it was getting cold and I had no camping gear. Derk offered his parents house to me in Dillon. He said that they were out of town and I could have the whole place to myself. (Derk had to head back to school). Needless to say I was stoked......... I got to the house and got comfortable. I mean really comfy. Pizza, the tube, lounging on the sofa, beer cans everywhere. Suddenly the door opened and I was thinking "Who could this be?? Count???..... I walked up stairs and totally freaked his parents out. They came home and I was trying to explain why I was at their house. The funniest part of the story was I was trying to communicate how I knew their son and this was no big deal but I didn't even know his name. I just kept calling him COUNT!!! Derk's parents are just like Derk. I see where he gets his kindness, happiness and enthusiasm. To "Counts" parents and brother. Count was a wonderful soul. You raised a wonderful person. Although he is gone he touched many people in a very positive way. He will be missed deeply and remembered always
Matt Booth aka erdvm1


----------



## ZL1988

*Derk's accident*

We are Derks parents. For those who helped him thank you so much. For everyone who has posted kind words, it really means a lot to us. Derk was a wonderful person and we loved him very much. He had a passion for Kayaking. He simply loved it and was doing what he loved. He started kayaking when he was about 8. We offered him a trip as a graduation present from highschool. What do you think the count chose? Not europe, not spring break in Mexico, he chose Canada and we went for a week on the Ottowa and a week of rivers with the Madawaska Kanu Center. He chose Colorado School of Mines because it is a great school and there was a kayak park within walking distance. He joined the kayak club freshman year and was president sophomore and junior year. He loved turning people onto kayaking. He worked summers with an engineerning firm to support his kayak habit. It was not by chance the firm, among other things, designed kayak parks.He went to Micos Mexico to run waterfalls in warm water with his good friend Jordie. He had so much fun he convinced me to go with him and 6 other people the on the 33 hour road trip back to Micos the next Thanksgiving. His enthusiasm was contagious and he was right it was an amayzing trip. The next year after saving up enough money he went to Chile to run the Futaleufu. He could not find anyone to go with so found a company on the Fu and went by himself. He loved boating gore in the fall and had boated Big South before. He boated the middle fork of the salmon a couple years ago when it was 6.2 at the put in. He got a permit for the main fork of the salmon this summer but couldn't find colorado friends who were available the week of the permit. He hooked up with some boaters who he had never met who were coming off a trip on the middle fork. He said they got to be good people if they love the river. They were and he had a great trip and could not say enough about his new frinds. He always carried a throw rope, first aid kit and pin kit. He loved the Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd and Led Zepplin and his wonderful girlfriend Mary. Sorry if I am rambling but we really miss him and want everyone to know how much he loved kayaking and the whole kayaking community.


----------



## chiefton

*ouch*

god dammit that kid was passionate about kayaking and that makes him a brother in my book.

Well said,

ouch

craig
9709038438

man it makes me sad to say goodbye to someone who is obviously so passionate about about our sport.


----------



## BKC

Stunned. What a great guy. HUGE supporter of anything kayaking! He always had so much humor in the forum and a flurry of beta to provide people. He gave effortlessly. RIP COUNT.


----------



## mania

This is terrible. He just texted me friday to go on the trip but I couldn't make it. I loved this guy! To Derk's parents - you raised an amazing person. Third boating friend fatality for me this season I am getting tired of it.


----------



## super.lucky.wonderboy

This is such a tragedy. I came to Colorado School of Mines last fall from a kayaking family. I very rarely boated with anyone but my brothers. Within a week of knowing Derk he had me on an all-night rally from Golden to Sixthwater Creek in Utah. That and all my other experiences with him where all such great adventures. He was quick to be an incredible mentor to all young boaters in the kayak club such as myself.
Derk was only a semester from graduating and leading a fruitful life. To see a friend brought down at that age really makes me revise my limits, my motivations and relationship with the river.
You could rarely drive through I-70 with Derk and not make a stop at his parent's home and know their incredible hospitality. I pray for them. He was so passionate about the river and he gave so much back. He knew that the colorado boating community _is_ family and we take care of one another. So I know that the boater that was with him did everything he could and I hope you won't let this event eat at you.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

My two favorite Derk moments:
My absolute favorite was on the Salt 2 years ago when the rest of us pulled over to scout Quartzite and I could feel the butterflies coming on strong, as he floated by, he turned and gave me the biggest grin and said, "you only get the chance to run it blind once." Then he took the hero line. I remember that smile every time I get nervous boating. His passion for boating was palpable and contagious.

The other moment is one of my top 5 favorite evenings in camp. On the Dolores last year, Derk made dinner and he was very excited when he surprised us with cherry cobbler for dessert. The we sat around telling terrible jokes and playing camp games for hours. The kid had the biggest heart.

I am still in shock. I was really looking forward to joining him for Thanksgiving this year. I wish peace for his family and for those who were with him yesterday. Although my heart is breaking for him, I know he was doing what he loved.


----------



## JBL

This is terribly sad news and my heart goes out to Derk's family and friends. I only met him a few times but it was obvious that he was passionate about rivers. The first time we crossed paths was at the Lyons Outdoor Games a few years ago. Derk wore his kayaking helmet the entire weekend. People kept asking "who's the guy in the helmet??" Finally Matt Booth clued everyone (who didn't already know him) that it was Count from the Buzz. People were starstruck. A Mtn. Buzz A-list celeb in our midst! He was a generous soul with who did what he loved on and off the water. RIP Derk. You will be missed by many, many people.


----------



## JDHOG72

To Counts Parents: My heart ripped in two when I read this last night. I was really excited to hit the Ark with you today and could hear the excitement in your voices also. I know where Derk got his passion from. You are great people and will get through this tough time. I truely believe that Derk's soul will now be watching over all of us and providing us safety and guidance on this spirtual river we call life.
Please let me know if there is anything I can do for you. Peace and Love JD


----------



## Count's Girl

Hi everyone, this is Mary, Count's girlfriend. I can't tell you how much helpfull all your loving comments have been today. This whole community really meant the world to Count and he loved boating in a way I could never before had described or imagined. Several of his life goals included boating in every state and on every continent, I never heard the end of stories about his favourite runs or the summer he first got his bible and read every section of river included. I'm sure of you who have boated with him remember his copy, nearly falling apart recently and covered with ink and post it notes. He wanted to share his passion with everyone and did his best to prevent everything from lost boaters on the road to keeping even my accident prone butt safe.

You all were his closest friends whether you realize it or not and he would have loved to know that you all will miss him. RIP COUNT


----------



## Jahve

I just logged on as I was going to reply to a pm of Derek's about Kevco... Jesus. 

Rip count...

I only got the chance to paddle upper lake with him and he met up with us because of the buzz... He was super stoked to come back and hit up the big 4 one of these days.. You only had to be around him for a few min to see the passion he had for kayakin and life...

We did loose a good one...


----------



## yakrafter

Count Derk Man,

You will certainly be missed and remembered.

Just a few weeks ago I had the chance to walk into Buckskin Bill's place with him on the Salmon so I could watch him buy a brim hat so he could get the sun off his face...he lost it playin' in a wave within a day...just the way it should be.

He had so much experience in his short years and a list with so many ticks and goals that was growing by the day. Let's think of Derk as we all move forward boating and doing the things he would want to be a part of. 

More power to ya man, you moved forward doing want you want to do! Thanks for sharing some of your time with me.


----------



## rwhyman

As a front range rafter, I never had the pleasure of meeting Count, but from reading his many posts on the Buzz, you knew he had a true passion for the sport. Always there with an encouraging word or sharing his knowledge and experiences. It's really sad to lose a young man who, from all the stories, was a really great guy with an infectious enthusiasm for kayaking and loved to be on the water.
My condolences to his family and friends. Count was one of the buzzards I would have liked to have spent some river time with. I know that he will be keeping watch over all of us.

Peace


----------



## JDHOG72

In tribute to Derk all Buzzards should go out and do something river related today and come back tonight and post the best part of their day.

Headin to the Ark now, talk to you'll later!

Red jackson with a blue strutter with a black band on it. Shout out to Derk if you see me on the #'s.
JD


----------



## Janet H

For Derks parents and Mary - thank you for sharing your thoughts. I cannot imagine how difficult these days are for you and those closest to him. Derk was a fundamentally good person. As an admin here at Buzz he brought the community closer together and his passion for kayaking was obvious. He brought wonderful perspective and was able to diffuse sticky situations here at Buzz with humor and an even hand. He was funny and smart and had a keen sense of irony. 

Derk was immensley respected here and we will miss him.


----------



## Cliff

I am sad to hear about Derk this morning.

I met him a few years ago and frequently saw him at put-ins & takeouts over the last few years. He was always friendly, positive and motivated to get as many days and rivers in as he could. 

He was very outgoing and willing to boat with new people, which always ended up as new friendships. 

The count was a great guy and will be greatly missed.

Rest in peace - Derk.


----------



## durangotang

I knew Derk through school. His kayak club and the people in it were a big reason I started kayaking in the first place. 

Everything that has been said in this thread is 100% true. Over the last two years I've had lots of interactions with Derk and he was such a genuine person and he gave so much to the Mines community I can only imagine how much he's given to the river community. 

I'm very sad this morning and at a total loss. Derk, the world is a better place because of you. You will be missed but your generous actions will stretch farther than most could guess.


----------



## farmer

Very sorry to hear about Dirk. We were just talking about paddling with him last night at a wedding with many of his kayak partners there, he will be missed greatly. I had the pleasure of working with Dirk on the freestyle team in Summit County and can honestly say he had the ability to make any situation better and more fun. RIP buddy, and thoughts to all involved.


----------



## cecil

This is very sad news. Derk was one of the first people I met from the Buzz and I always enjoyed paddling with him. He had a contagious smile and his passion for the river was unmatched. The CO boating community took a serious loss yesterday. My thoughts are with his family, Mary, and all who had the privilege of knowing him. RIP Count.

Brian


----------



## BasinSurfer

RIP Derk.

May the river rise up to meet you.
May the wind be always at your back.
May the sun shine warm upon your face.
May the rain keep your creeks and rivers swollen. 

And until we meet again, may God hold you in the palm of His hand. 





*improvised for Derk from a traditional gaelic blessing


----------



## hojo

RIP, COUNT. I wish I could have known you as more than a witty personality on the Buzz.


----------



## Dave Frank

If there exists a person with more enthusiasm for the river, I have never met them.

I'm glad to have had the pleasure of knowing and paddling with the Count.

This is one of the saddest moments I have had related to boating.

I was supposed to meet him to do the big south yesterday. We ran late and were able to let him know we would arrive late and only do the bottom half, but would still like to paddle with him. I will now always have to wonder how the day would have unfolded, if we had been on schedule.

My thoughts are with him and his loved ones.

Luke (Count's dad) is a great guy whom I have also had the pleasure of boating with a few times. It really made me look forward to boating with my own son. I can't imagine how he is coping today.

Incidents like this really make you stop and think about your priorities. 

We will be thinking about all of you as we enjoy the water today.


----------



## fred norquist

Man, this year has been rough, RIP Derk. Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## madriver

RIP COUNT, Condolences to the family. I never had the privilege of meeting Derk but know that he will be missed deeply.


----------



## Don

*RIP*

So sorry to hear about this loss. The Count was an awesome kid. You will be missed.


----------



## Capt. windowshade

Such sad news, I never really had the privilege of meeting derk formally, but always saw him around. I knew his passion for kayaking was unmatched and my dad always talked very highly of him as the kayak club president and a great and very nice person. Condolences to friends and family.


----------



## CBrown

RIP. Even though I did not know Count, my heart feels heavy at this loss.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

A picture of Derk last year in Crested Butte. It sums him up well. No plate, no utensils, just eat straight off the paddle. He was just happy gettin by.


----------



## shatch

Derk Derk Derk, I love you man. I'm crying right now and having trouble typing but I feel obligated to let people know what a great man Derk Slottow was. Derk was the President of the School of Mines kayak club so i met him freshman year and found out he was the only other paddler in the school good enough to run class V. He took me down Gore immediatly and we have had many many great times together since, running creeks and camping all around the state. He was a brilliant student too, about to graduate from Mines and not even 21. I have been influenced by Derk's enthusiasm as I am sure many have, but lets learn from Derk that you can never be too prepared and that a kayaking life was a good one....be safe everyone.

Missin you already Derk
-Silas


----------



## adrock

I never met Derk in person but it is very apparent that he lived such a full and amazing life. What a gift for those of you that met him and spent time with him. His spirit will live on in the rivers that surround us and in the impressions he made on all of you.

Condolences, Adrian


----------



## gh

I just cant believe it. This is horrible. Last time I saw him, he had just rescued my shit. I honestly dont know what to say its going to take me a while just to come to grips with this. I just dont want to believe its true. It simply cant be true....


----------



## CUkayakGirl

This news was such a shock to me this morning when I spoke to Derk’s Parents. 

Derk was my best friends; we have been on so many crazy, fun adventures together over the past 4 years. Not only was he a good friend, my roommate, and paddling buddy, he was one of the only people I could share all my fears and sorrows and dreams with. I could talk to him for hours listening to his excitement for life and paddling as well as all the words of encouragement and of advice he was always filled with. 

I can not stop reading the text messages he sent me Friday right after he headed for the Poudre and I headed for the Ark. He tried to talk Alex and myself into going to the Poudre to paddle with him on Sunday after he did the Big South on Saturday. 

Derk: Don’t Stop Believing is on. It must be sign that you’re supposed to be paddling with me!
Me: I just heard that song too! EEEEEk!
Derk: Totally

It makes me so happy to read the text, it sums up Derk’s character completely. He was always eager to be on the river paddling with his closest friends and no matter what was going on, he always had time to call or text just to let you know he was thinking about you and to remind you of all the fun times of the past.

Some of my favorite times with Derk: 
Driving 4.5 days to Mexico to paddle for 4.5 days. It didn’t matter to him how long it took to get there, just as long as we got to paddle 

Hurting my knee snowboarding and Derk going out and filling a bag of ice for my knee while we ate lunch with the Group. He was always such a caring person and doing anything and everything to insure everyone was ok.
Brining me kayak porn and brownies and watching movies with me for days after my knee surgery.

Getting lost for a few hours in New Mexico, driving into a scary drug deal, living through the entire adventure and him saying “naw, nothing bad was going to happen, except maybe us driving off that cliff we didn’t see, on accident”

Being the only two left at the house every weekend because we were kicked out of the bar again for being too young. Singing Fat Bottom Girl and Bicycle…Bicycle…Bicycle over and over again with the stereo until everyone else got back from the bar.

Eating crab legs with the Slottow Family and making Derk crack my crab legs because I could not stand the sound of crunch. 

I had the pleasure of seeing Derk grow up. He was such a great kid thanks to his amazing parents. He loved his family so much and was a great big brother. He also loved his Girlfriend Mary and I was always so excited to see that he found a beautiful, smart girl to share his life and give all his love to. 

I will miss our outdoor adventures: kayaking, climbing, camping, skiing, and anything else we thought was a good idea at the time. 

Derk will always be in my heart. 
RIP Derk, I love you and miss you so much!


-Christine Clark


----------



## FLOWTORCH

A few weeks ago we were coming down the Middle Fork of the Salmon. We were about to turn the corner and continue on down the Main Salmon picking up Derk at Corn Creek and riding his permit out. He was a lone kayaker that couldnt get anyone else to commit to the trip and thats when we hooked up through the buzz. He needed raft support and we needed an impossible to get MF-Main trip. Thanks to him that came true. I will always remember him for that and never forget that trip. 

We were a small crew. Several jumped out at the MF Salmon take out and a few of us continued down to meet derk. Yakrafter,Brofer, Raft3plus-also known as Dirk Senior were the rafters, Derk junior or "junior" as i started to affectionately call him would be the only kayakers.

The day before we met up with Count, the others guys were asking me what he's like..since i was the only person who had met him. The One thing I recall mentioning to them was his guidebook. I'm sure a lot of you saw his guidebook. I seriously have not seen a more worn out, used, abused and tattered copy of our beloved bible than Derks book. It seemed almost every page was marked, color coded and tagged with endless notes from every drainage. His copy of the new testament WAS a testament not only to Derks character and personality but his love of the rivers, creeks, canyons and mountains.

Yesterday when we reached the take out, his car was there as a painful reminder. Myself and ERic went over to lean on it and pay some respects. I told eric, look-there's his guidebook. I could see just by the first glance at Eric that the appearance of Derk's guidebook spoke volumes. I'm glad to hear from Mary that she and the family will continue to cherish that book.


----------



## iYak

This has taken a while to sink in.

I loved Derk's enthusiasm for paddling, the adrenaline rush I'd get riding shotgun in his Subaru, the way he would run in a shortie when i was shivering in a skullcap and mittens, how he would throw in a solo rigo run before running LCC with me, that he seemed fearless in the water, his contageous excitement...

I'll miss him.

-Beau


----------



## Andy R

It's still so hard to believe...

Let's celebrate his life through these stories and please post photos if you have them. The more stories you can share the more wonderful memories will be here for all us to remember such a nice young man. Heaven got quite a bit better yesterday!


----------



## JJ1029

I lived with Derk for 2 year during college. I just wanted to say a few things about him. I remeber when I first met him, and guess where on clear creek. He immediatley be-friend me. We soon became great friends and room mates. He was a great person with a hudge heart, that would do anything for him. Make sure you guys do some back deck rolls for him today . I am lookinf at reseving a pavillian for a memorial service for him soon. I will let you all know.
Joe


----------



## Andy H.

*Goodbye Derk*

My heart is so heavy to hear this news. I remember seeing Derk’s posts on the Buzz for years and forming an idea in my mind of what he must be like. Then when I finally met him I remember being so surprised that this tiny pimply-faced kid who looked like he was about 14 years old was the same person putting up all those posts as “COUNT.” I remember wondering “How on earth could someone so young have their shit together as well as he does?” 

Later we talked about his coursework at Mines, and about his taking a grad level class, “Computational Fluid Dynamics.” From what I understand its almost unheard of for an undergrad to take CFD and he’d learn to do computer hydraulic modeling of turbulent flow – eddies, waves, and the like. Its really cutting edge stuff that’s only been developed in the last few years. He’d worked at McLaughlin Engineering with some of the best playpark designers in the country and had gone around taking notes on every play park in the state so you can guess what he had in mind for modeling fluid dynamics like that. I was really stoked to hear he got into the course last semester and was looking forward to hearing about how it went when he dropped off some gear borrowed for the Main, but I guess we’ll never have that conversation. Derk was gearing up to pursue his passion professionally and one couldn't help but be psyched to see him living his dream. 

I talked to him Thursday about going for a float on the Royal Gorge yesterday. He'd been really worked over paddling earlier in the week (Wed. or Thurs?) and said if he was still feeling beat up by Friday night, he’d come on down to the Gorge, if he felt better, then he’d go run the Big South. One can’t help but wonder now if lingering fatigue from earlier in the week contributed to what happened. Talking to him Friday night, I was bummed to hear he’d be heading up to the Big South and told him the standard “be safe up there” - not knowing how significant that statement was. I wish he’d been feeling a little more beat up now.

It breaks my heart to realize that he’s gone - it's sinking in in waves. To think of what a great guy Derk was and how much potential he had. He certainly did make our lives better and will be missed. What a hole he’s leaving in the community.


----------



## JOCRABB

Lots-0-Love and happiness for your family, friends and all the people you inspired!! 
Thanks Dirk-a-licious you are missed brotha!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

This is sad and tragic news. Derk had a passion for kayaking and a passion for mountainbuzz as well. My heart felt condolences to Derk's family and friends, I am so sorry for your loss. 

Just about everyone seems to have ran across the COUNT at one time or another, and I'm sure that there are 1000's of great stories out there. I've enjoyed reading the good stories and memories. The middle fork / main story is the perfect river story of good people, having a great time together, helping each other and and making things greater than the sum of the individual parts in the process. 

Derk was one of the first boaters I paddled with when I first moved to colorado. We hooked up on the buzz and then ran foxton. We both had a great day on the river, and had big smiles and fun all the way down. He told me he had grown up skiing and boating since he was a kid. I thought that sounded like the best life you could have! 

News of Derk's passing has hit me hard. River accidents are always sorrowful, but it hurts when its someone you know. Its given me pause and caused some deep soul searching.

To the brothers on the river that day, I can't imagine how hard this is for you to deal with as well. My heart goes out to you guys. I hope you can find peace. If there is anything I can do to help, anytime, let me know.

Rest in Peace Derk.


----------



## b dash rian

I too lived with Derk for 2 years at CSM. He got me in a kayak my first time freshman year at pool sessions. He took me on my first river trip, a run through the Royal Gorge. The same weekend included a run on Pine Creek and Numbers. Last year i took over the CSM Kayak club from him, but he was still on-board as a sort of "Grandfather" of the club. He took so many people boating for their first time, and was always full of boating knowledge. He will be missed immensely by the club and everyone involved. 

My prayers go out to Derk's parents and Mary, and everyone who has been touched by such an enthusiastic boater. 

From Cataract Canyon in spring of 2008 to low water Rigo runs in the fall, that kid pushed my kayaking to where it is today. I will never forget when we ran the Upper Blue at 33 degrees in March, so cold the water would freeze to your paddle before it got to your hands. Derk, you have touched so many lives, and will never be forgotten, Rest in Peace little man, and always Paddle Hard!


----------



## Ironside

RIP river rider.


----------



## Jay H

wow, this is stunning. I did not have the good fortune to know Derk personally, but I do know and have paddled with many of you who did, so I want to offer my sincere condolences to all his many friends and his family on this terrible loss. 

His posts, and his knowledge and enthusiasim were always inspiring to me as I would read his reports and responses here on the 'buzz. 

And my thoughts and prayers also go out to the kayaker who was with him yesterday.

Rest in peace brother paddler

Jay


----------



## tgrummon

It makes me sad to say I never got to paddle with Derk. I met him, as so many did, through the kayak club at mines. He taught me how to do a back deck roll. I was looking forward to getting to know him better, it still hasn't hit me that I won't be able to. This is no doubt going to make me see the river differently. Rest in peace Derk.

Be safe out there.


----------



## Badazws6

That mexico trip two years ago was a blast, would not have been the same without him.

Luke, my deepest condolences.

Matt R.


----------



## lmaciag

Unbelievable. Derk was an amazing guy. His enthusiasm and passion are unparalled. 

I first met 'The Count' at Golden several years ago. A year and a half ago my friends and I had the opportunity to join Derk; his dad, Luke; and Christine on what would become the 'Sugarcane Switchback'. After 36 hours of driving and customs, we arrived at Micos. It was getting dark and we were all exhaused from the drive, but Derk rallied us all to do the run in the waining daylight. He led us down the amazing waterfalls as day turned into night, the last few being run with too little light. It was the first of five days of paddling in Mexico and Derk was our ringleader. Driving through surgarcane fields (Derk's head out the window getting hit by the stalks to get video of the muddy/potholed shuttle), exploring blue/green rivers, amazing waterfalls, a Class V shuttle, a Mexican Thanksgiving dinner and so much more. 








http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q371/lmaciag/PB220030.jpg

Derk - Thank you so much for the opportunity to share this with you. You will be missed terribly.

His family and friends - You are in my thoughts during this difficult time.


----------



## Kayakvail

My heart broke when I heard the news last night. The entire Slottow family are an amazing group of people. 
Back in May I had a bad swim through Baby Dowd on Gore Creek. A few weeks later Luke called and said that he and Derk wanted to come over to Eagle County and run Baby Dowd down to the Eagle to Avon. This turned out to be my first run through Baby Dowd since my swim and I was a little sketched. Having Derk with me on the river that day gave me a huge confidence boost and the run turned out to be one of my best runs ever. During the run I turned to Luke and told him I hoped that Derk wasn’t getting bored…Luke just laughed and said “as long as Derk is on the river he is happy…it doesn’t matter what river”…I looked at Derk and saw a huge smile on his face.  
My condolences to the Slottow Family and all involved.
Luke if you need anything please call, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
Ron


----------



## Welfarebuff

RIP man. Such a good kid. He took us down black rock earlier this year. So sad.


----------



## gh

I have taken a while to try to bring my emotions to words. Derk was a great kid. He brought energy and love to this site and this sport. I will miss him in many ways but I was lucky that I got the chance to know him. He was an amazing person and my life was better for having him in it. I will miss him and its still hard to imagine that he is gone. My sympathies to his family. 

greg


----------



## gnat

I would just like to let Derk know that I had a great time paddling the Big South with him on Thursday and I am really glad I got the share that experience with him in such a great place. My heart goes out to him and to everyone.


----------



## leif

*Some advice*

It's a real sad day, but it's amazing to see how many people knew Derk and will miss him. I only met Derk once, when he was organizing the CSM Icebreaker, but he seemed like a great guy. 

The reason that I'm posting is to offer some advice to the paddler or paddlers who were there. When I had a similar experience earlier this summer, I found that one of the things that helped the most was writing down a detailed account of the accident. At first, we thought that we might send it to a magazine or something, and we still might, but really, it just helped a lot to tell the story. There were two of us on that day, and a couple days afterwards, we sat down and talked about all the little details, recalled exactly what had happened, wrote it down, then thought about things that we could try to learn from the experience. I'm pretty much at peace with our actions that day, and from what little I've read, it sounds like there wasn't anything you could do differently. Write it down, have one or two people read it, and you'll feel better.

Sorry if someone else has already offered the advice that I just gave. I hate to admit it, but I only read about 2 or 3 pages of the comments. The whole paddling community will miss Derk.

-Leif Anderson (not Emberton)


----------



## newby0616

*Oh God....*

Haven't been on this site in ages, but when I walked in this afternoon, my husband Daniel took me aside to gently break the news.

Needless to say, logging in here on MountainBuzz a moment ago was like being punched in the stomach again: my inbox held several new messages from COUNT himself, invites to the river, catch-up notes, always with a smile and his phone number attached at the end....

I literally cannot read this thread right now-- just want to go call that dead-end line and ask Derk if he's okay, if this situation is real, how he's been lately....

My heart is heavy, and I grieve with all of you tonight.

Mr. & Mrs. Slottow and Mary,
Pleased let me know if there is anything I can do, anyplace I'm needed, any help I can provide in the coming days and weeks. I just left my direct cell line on Derk's Facebook page, if you all are checking there; also, {CBGlauserATgmailDOTcom}.

I love you, old friend, and am completely at a loss....

with much sadness,
- Cortney Glauser


----------



## ZLSeth

*RIP Derk*

I am in shock. I was actually with Luke and Annie on Saturday during the time when, unbeknownst to us, the rescue operation was taking place. While the reason for being with them was business, I could not help but talk about the river. I asked about Derk and school and kayaking. The part that is really freaking me out is that I asked them to say "hi" to Derk for me.

I've paddled with Derk and Luke a few times... it has probably been a couple of years since we kayaked together. No doubt Derk's passion for kayaking was unsurpassed.

One of the coolest things about Derk as a boater is that while he obviously loved running creeks and Class V drops, he was just as happy on a class II-III run.

Whenever Derk was on the river, he was smiling. He died doing what he loved to do the most.

To Luke, Annie, Mary and the rest of Derk's family and friend I offer my deepest condolences.


----------



## T-ROY

I was shocked when I heard Derk had passed. Talk about a "RIVER RAT" that enjoyed life. I've never seen him get down and frown, he was always smiling and happy. Especially when it came to paddling and being on the river with friends. Derk meant a lot to all of us who knew him or of him and he will be missed. In addition, Derk has been coming into Golden River Sports since we opened. I'm going to miss having him come to our gear swaps asking him how much he wants for the CSM Kayak Club boat with a pop can with duct tape covering a giant hole in the boat. Derk put a lot of effort and time into his school work, the kayak club, and getting out and having fun in between. WE MISS YOU DERK! One thing is for sure, memories and stories never die. Derk will live on threw all the good memories we had with him, and all those stories that were told while making those memories. My condolences to his family and friends, we did lose a good man indeed.
T-ROY


----------



## Force

My sincerest condolences to Dirk's family and those involved. We lost a good one.

To those involved with the rescue, sounds like you did everything you could and probably more. As someone who's been there I would strongly encourage you to talk to someone, do what Leif said and don't be afraid to lean on friends and famility if you need help.


----------



## Andy H.

> while he obviously loved running creeks and Class V drops, he was just as happy on a class II-III run.


No doubt - he even wanted me to give him a call the next time I ran Clear Creek through Wheat Ridge so he could paddle it. I think it was part of his master plan to paddle every inch of boatable whitewater in the state.


----------



## TonyM

My thoughts are with Derk's family and friends, I am so sorry for your loss. Be careful out there everybody. Tony Miely


----------



## cosurfgod

Pourin a 40oz for ya bro. Your are a great kayaker and a great person.


----------



## gnat

What follows is a private question posted to me by Andy H. and my response to his question which he urged me to post. I answered his question to the best of my knowledge and if I didn't quite get all the facts straight please feel free to correct me.


Andy H. -"I'm a rafter and don't know Big South. Did Dirk swim that day and get chundered or is it just the kind of run that'll wear you out even if you're pretty fit? He'd said he got really worked Thursday and I was wondering since he was waiting to see how he felt Friday night on deciding whether to come down to the Gorge with me or to go back to Big South."

Natalie: "Derk did not swim on Thursday and in fact he paddled fairly well. Although the run is a very long day, Bouncing Betty (the rapid) is the second largest rapid on the run and is near the beginning, so Derk was probably not tired at that point. He did get 'worked' in the same place that that he passed away in on Saturday. And by worked, I mean that he flipped in the same place that he got pinned this time and he gashed up his chin pretty bad. Although I wasn't there when he ran the rapid, I believe that he floated through a second, narrow slot upside down but was fine. His partner started chasing him and got pinned in the second slot. My group caught up to him in time to unpin his partners boat from the second slot and everybody was fine. We paddled with Derk for the rest of the day and he did great. The spot that gave him so much trouble is a very tricky move at lower flows. You have to go through a top slot that is backed up by a bad pin rock by boofing and pointing your nose to the left. If you have any right angle, you run the risk of getting pinned there. Many people portage this rapid, however, it is commonly run (I have run it everytime I have gone). Although I wasn't there, my guess is that Derk really wanted a re-match with that rapid since he did not have a good line down it on Thursday. It was a joy paddling with him that day and I really wish I could paddle with him again."


----------



## RandyP

My thoughts and prayres go out to you Derk and your family and loved ones! You will be missed Stay strong all!
RandyP


----------



## mwallace

RIP Bro!

Our Thoughts and prayers are with yall.

MW


----------



## sleeplessinsbs

*I am terribly sorry for your loss, my husband was the C-1 boater Encampment 6-13-2009*



ZL1988 said:


> We are Derks parents. For those who helped him thank you so much. For everyone who has posted kind words, it really means a lot to us. Derk was a wonderful person and we loved him very much. He had a passion for Kayaking. He simply loved it and was doing what he loved. He started kayaking when he was about 8. We offered him a trip as a graduation present from highschool. What do you think the count chose? Not europe, not spring break in Mexico, he chose Canada and we went for a week on the Ottowa and a week of rivers with the Madawaska Kanu Center. He chose Colorado School of Mines because it is a great school and there was a kayak park within walking distance. He joined the kayak club freshman year and was president sophomore and junior year. He loved turning people onto kayaking. He worked summers with an engineerning firm to support his kayak habit. It was not by chance the firm, among other things, designed kayak parks.He went to Micos Mexico to run waterfalls in warm water with his good friend Jordie. He had so much fun he convinced me to go with him and 6 other people the on the 33 hour road trip back to Micos the next Thanksgiving. His enthusiasm was contagious and he was right it was an amayzing trip. The next year after saving up enough money he went to Chile to run the Futaleufu. He could not find anyone to go with so found a company on the Fu and went by himself. He loved boating gore in the fall and had boated Big South before. He boated the middle fork of the salmon a couple years ago when it was 6.2 at the put in. He got a permit for the main fork of the salmon this summer but couldn't find colorado friends who were available the week of the permit. He hooked up with some boaters who he had never met who were coming off a trip on the middle fork. He said they got to be good people if they love the river. They were and he had a great trip and could not say enough about his new frinds. He always carried a throw rope, first aid kit and pin kit. He loved the Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd and Led Zepplin and his wonderful girlfriend Mary. Sorry if I am rambling but we really miss him and want everyone to know how much he loved kayaking and the whole kayaking community.


 So sorry for your loss, my husbands Dad is devistated as we lost Brian June 13 2009 on the Encampment, and we , my 3 & 4 year old, are taking one day at a time, what a tragic year this has been for boaters. RIP


----------



## craporadon

*derk*

When I first went to post this I just typed fuck 50 times and almost posted it but decided to backspace through the fucks. I figure I have something to add since I worked a desk job with Derk and not many people have done that since he was always kayaking or schooling not working.

The first day we worked together he came in and the first thing he did was take his Southern Rockies book out and set it on the desk, then start working. I thought that was strange but maybe he was going boating that night and needed info. Then the next day and the next he would take it out first thing. I thought what the hell is that, he had obviously read every word in that book 100 times. Even though the authors had classified each run 10 different ways, Derk had his own classification via 100 stickt notes. Few people know the real bible as well as Derk knew the words in that book. I would look over from time to time and he was always smiling and laughing. I wondered how you could be that happy working on the computer. By day 3 I realized he was actually just surfing the buzz cracking himself up chatting with you guys. By 2:30 he's looking at the Buzz, checking gauges and cross-referencing his book. Needless to say, he did'nt get much work done. 

The thing that sticks out in my mind that defined how stoked he was on boating was when I asked him if the Golden Park was worth hitting at lower flows. He said "I tell everybody that it's not worth hitting below 200 cfs, but I go down there at 70 all the time (he pauses and does his head look down half laugh/half deep thought thing) and I have a lot of fun.


----------



## CGM

My thoughts go out to his friends and family. It is always hard to hear this kind of news. RIP Derk


----------



## friscofreeskier

*RIP Count*

I had the chance to paddle with derk a few times and ran into him last as we were headed into the NF Crystal last weekend. He greeted us with his usual big smile and gave us a wood and road report before we headed up. Their is no doubt he had a deep passion for the sport and he will be missed for may seasons to come. RIP. Condolences to Luke and the rest of the family.

Darrell Haggard


----------



## SueCherry

I only paddled once with Derk and that was on the Piedra. Afer he styled Eye of the Needle, I did not. I slipped off the pillow and maddly braced avoiding a flip in the hole, before the current sent me on my way I saw Derk's smiling face sitting in the eddy after watching my luck to avoid a ride in the hole.

As I recounted the trip to a friend and mentioned the shuttle with 5 boats and 5 people in Derk's Subaru bottoming out and skidding over the washboard road. oh....Derk is known for his crazy driving on the shuttles.

Derk never failed to shout a hello as he passed me on many runs after. I celebrate Derk's passion for life and kayaking. My thoughts are with his friends and family.

Susan


----------



## T-ROY

*memorial bench on Clear Creek for Derk*

Dear Slottow Family and Friends,
My condolences to all of you. I don't think we've met before but you raised an amazing human being. Derk kayaking in Clear Creek was like milk and cookies; they always go together. In 2006, my good friend James McFarland passed away while kayaking. So, I started collecting donations at Golden River Sports and we raised enough money to put a bench in near the "rodeo hole" in the CC WW park. I would also like to do this for Derk. I'll have to get with the city and chamber to make sure we could do some sort of memorial at the park in Golden...Derk's 2nd home! He deserves to have a constant presence in the Golden boating community and I think this would be a perfect way to express our feelings for Derk.
T-ROY HARCOURT


----------



## cokayakboy

4 news. 10 pm memorial to Derk,


----------



## WhiteLightning

Nice piece on channel 4. My condolences to all of you who were friends and family. I only knew of COUNT from the Buzz, who would have thought such a mature and knowledgable paddler would be so young? So sad to hear, thoughts, prayers, and good wishes to his people.


----------



## gh

T-ROY said:


> Dear Slottow Family and Friends,
> My condolences to all of you. I don't think we've met before but you raised an amazing human being. Derk kayaking in Clear Creek was like milk and cookies; they always go together. In 2006, my good friend James McFarland passed away while kayaking. So, I started collecting donations at Golden River Sports and we raised enough money to put a bench in near the "rodeo hole" in the CC WW park. I would also like to do this for Derk. I'll have to get with the city and chamber to make sure we could do some sort of memorial at the park in Golden...Derk's 2nd home! He deserves to have a constant presence in the Golden boating community and I think this would be a perfect way to express our feelings for Derk.
> T-ROY HARCOURT


I think I can speak for the rest of the moderators and owner of mtnbuzz and say if there is anything we can do to help, let us know. I think this would be a great idea.


----------



## mania

The day I first met Derk on Gore Canyon Sep 15, 2007


----------



## metallurgistmike

As I'm very new to the community and sport, I did not get the pleasure of meeting or knowing COUNT. I want to send out my condolences to friends and family. It feels close to home being a Mines graduate. I urge all his friends both here and at CSM to carry on with their own passions as a tribute to him and your friendship.


----------



## bouldrmatty

RIP Derk.. A picture from his first time (and mine) in Gore.. We talked about heading to Futa in Chile... We will miss you COUNT...


----------



## benpetri

I just heard the news. This is terrible! It just doesn't seem possible. I don't know what to say. It's been about a year since I last paddled with Derk, but I always got a kick out of this funny little kid. His passion for the sport was beyond compare. He will be missed

My thoughts are with his friends and family.


----------



## JCKeck1

Fuck, this is agony. We had a great BS day on thursday and I'm glad Austin's boat pinned so we all got to paddle together. 

I remember right when Evan and Kyle put their book out, Derk posted here something like, "who wants to have a competition to memorized every word first?" I'm sure he won. 

What a great guy. I can't picture him without a smile. I'm at a loss for words. So many great days. Love you brother.

Joe


----------



## cokayakboy

*We lost a friend..*

In the 2007 in san Luis potosi Mexico, I had the opportunity to meet a great friend and kayakista. Derk.

we live together in the same house and I never thanked to you, because of you and your dad i met christine you best friend.

we will mist you,. 

.... !Were are you guys been!! that wat he says all time when we get home from work..

great friend with a giant heart.... 

And if you try to find in the dictionary the friend definition. surely you would find Derk.

Again.. TANKS..
Derk's family, my condolence..

Alex


----------



## ednaout

R.I.P. 

My thoughts go out to his friends and family.


----------



## CO_Patrick

*I've been thinking about this all day at work. I remember when I met Derk last year going down Eleven Mile for his first trip. He had great stories, and was full of energy and obviously passionate about kayaking. **He even set safety for me as I ran the top V a second time just so I could show another buddy the lines. ** While being entertained with his stories, he asked about what I wanted to do, and helped convince me I was ready for my first Gore run. I wish things had worked out so I could have paddled with him again this year. **My heart goes out to his family and friends.
*


----------



## RJennings

I just ran the North Fork of the Crystal with Derk last weekend! [email protected]#$k, that's all I can think! I've lost too many friends this year between climbing and kayaking. After our friend Jonny Copp and his friends passed a few weeks ago another old friend informed me that Jonny was the 13th person he'd shared a rope with that had passed. He was sick of it and I am too. It's so similar in the kayaking community. A week later our climbing friend John Bachar passed, now Derk and a handful of other boaters this year. It makes me question these silly pursuits our generation finds themselves in search of. To continue to believe in these pursuits I'm forced to think back to why I origionally began, mainly the adventures I would have and the people I would meet. Derk showed up last weekend and I quickly considered him a friend as I do many of my outdoor friends. We shared an adventure and we became friends in quick order. I had a great day with Derk that I will never forget. I took my three year old son on that day son and Derk and he had a great time chasing each other around playing the tickling game in the forest. A couple of us ran the run three times but Derk opted out after the first run. Derk had driven hours from Golden and got a total of 5 minutes on the water but he was happy with that. I was impressed that he could come so far and do so little but he seemed to not be feeling it that day and was happy with one run. He was just happy to be there with the water nearby and good friends in his mist. I was impressed with his reserve and found it very mature of him. I never would have known how young he was. I'm deeply saddened by this loss and all the others this year. I find myself quite often lately questioning why we do these silly things. Usually I brush off a death to inexperience or lack of judgement but these happenstance deaths of individuals who seemed to manage risk quite well hit me really hard. I did not know him well but from the stories I have read I understand that he has lived more than the common man. While I don't truely understand what a huge loss this is for his family and girl I do know a bit about his passion for such a pursuit and the adventures he has shared with so many others. I have almost lost my life more times than I can count and I really believe that when it is your time it is. I find peace in thinking that perhaps these individuals are needed somewhere else more than here. Perhaps they have transcended these lives in their thoughts and beliefs. I am so sorry for your loss! Derk seemed a very good man and I really enjoyed the brief time I spent with him. I'm sorry that I didn't have a memory card in my camera that day and that my son will never play the tickle game with this partner again.


----------



## crackeryaker

So, so horrible to hear this. My thoughts are with his family, friends and those with him Saturday.


----------



## benpetri

One of my Derk memories that seems to come to mind now is from when we hit Barrel Springs last March after a Cataract Canyon trip with the Mines Kayak Club. We had just discussed prior to putting on, "Hmm, doesn't look like a good place for a roll". Sure enough, as soon as we peel out into Life After Death, I see Derk do a roll. Naturally I couldn't pass up the opportunity to tease him about it, so I say something stupid like "looks like you owe me ice cream" or something to that degree. But as they say "he who laughs first, laughs last." 15 minutes later, we arrive a Barrel proper. After stoking the nerves a little I run first, and proceed to capsize on some 6" wave in the enterance to the drop. BUBBLE, GURGLE, CHUNDER, CHUNDER. I roll up and flail into an eddy to see a smiling and laughing Derk, after he, needless to say, had styled the drop.

I'll miss you buddy...


----------



## fred norquist

I never got the chance to know Derk, Jake and I are running Gore tomorrow, and every single good time had on the river is dedicated to Derk, and all kayakers that have passed on the river. Remember, its not how many years you live, but how much life in those years, it sounds to me like Derk lived life to the fullest. RIP and may we all take a moment next time we are out there to remember our friends that have passed, and the passion we share for the river. Live life to the fullest.


----------



## ericnourse

Give me strength. My face is wet with tears. Paddling on after pacing along the shores of Derk's resting place was painful and humbling for Flowtorch, Nathen, Freemont, and me. Flowtorch (Kent) and I looked in his vehicle. There laid Derk's CO kayak Bible...Perfectly situated post-it notes layered perfectly in the book were as abundant as pages themselves.

A Watershed drybag and 1st-aid kid displayed the back window.

The inside was a kayak store's display window.

Word's are slow.

Flowtorch's (Kent) face had the look of sadness, respect, humbleness, and strength all intertwined as he walked back from The resting place at Bouncing Betty as he said, "It's F-ing Derk". "He was so passionate about Kayaking" 

Reading through this thread, I come to the conclusion that I want to be a better person.

Memorial ideas? I'm wanting to place a memorial at Bouncing Betty this week. Kent? Others? Family? I am a Tile guy and can engrave granite and other stone. We can hike in deep cycle batteries, a power inverter, and diamond tools to engrave on-site, or bring a brass engraving or stone to the site. Simple, respectful, discrete. 

Eric Nourse 970 405 8002


----------



## davidcrockett

Derk loved paddling new runs. He told me his goal was to kayak everything in CRC2, even the Crystal Gorge. His copy of the New Testament had a sticky note on every page that included a run he had yet to paddle. After we boated 3rd Gorge Lime he gleefully removed a sticky note from the Lime Creek page. Derk was always smiling. He also loved showing new runs to others. He made me tick off everything I’d paddled in my copy of the Guide so he could a plan trips to places I’d never seen. This year he guided me through my first run on Escalante, Black Rock, 1st Gorge Lime, 3rd Gorge Lime, Upper Animas, Rockwood Box, Castle Creek, and Upper Fryingpan.

Derk told me that it was the responsiblitly of older boaters to teach new ones the sport. I was impressed by his dedication to the CSM Kayak club. When my younger brother Jack entered CSM as a Freshman last Fall, I told him to look up Derk or Silas, I had not met either of them, but heard they were Class V boaters. That was the best advice I gave Jack. Derk took him on spontaneous boating trips to places like Sixthwater, The Fish, Escalante, and Fossil Creek. 

I feel his loss when I talk about runs we planned on paddling together. My brother and I were looking forward to reuniting and paddling Gore with Derk in August. We planned to paddle Bluegrass Creek and The Black Canyon. Next year we would FINALLY catch the Zion Narrows.

As we road tripped and paddled this season Derk would fuss at me for leaving my camera. I told him we would be kayaking these runs for years and I would bring my camera next time. I never thought he’d leave us so soon.

David


----------



## newby0616

*Media coverage*

For anyone interested, media snippets from today's papers/ news outlets in Denver:

Avid kayaker dies in Poudre - The Denver Post

Kayaker Killed In Rocky Mountain National Park - cbs4denver.com


I was hoping to find CBS 4's video memorial when I ran across these, and unfortunately it doesn't look as if they've uploaded that piece yet. If & when anyone locates this, or it goes online in the next day or two, please post it or let me know? Thanks.

Godspeed, Derk.....


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Strange, I wake up this morning , eyes still barely open I always turn on the tv first and right away is the short piece on derk. It was cool to actually see a clip of him by a waterfall somewhere.

I still owe Derk money from the Salmon trip. Nothin would make me happier than to see a bench at the Golden Playpark and to give that money to T-roy or whoever.


----------



## LSB

I have Nothing to add but condolences to family and the buzzards that knew him
RIP COUNT


----------



## heliodorus04

RIP Count. I hoped to get skilled enough to paddle with you someday. 
In his honor, one of my favorite songs about lost friends:



> New like a baby
> Lost like a prayer
> The sky was your playground
> But the cold ground was your bed
> Poor stargazer
> Shes got no tears in her eyes
> Smooth like whisper
> She knows that love heals all wounds with time
> Now it seems like too much love
> Is never enough, you better seek out
> Another road cause this one has
> Ended abrupt, say hello to heaven


Temple of the Dog - Say Hello to Heaven


----------



## -k-

My heart lost several beats this morning. Although I only knew him as a poster, I can't help but believe the Colorado and the Buzz lost one of its best.

God bless and thanks for being Count.


----------



## wirednut14er

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3738464165/









Such a loss... Derk was a wonderful person. My condolences to his family and strength to his boating family. I've boated with Derk several times since meeting him on the river last year. I paddled with him last weekend on the North Fork of the Crystal and what a spectacular day it was! Claps of thunder welcomed us to the end of Lead King Basin and concealed our excitement to be running such a fine stretch of water. Derk was eying the lower stretch and even envisioned his line through the sketchy undercut. Due to wood just below the undercut, we stuck to the upper, despite Derk having his pin kit and smile ready for some wood extraction to free up the line. 

Above is a pic from last weekend on the NF.

Derk - Peace be with you my friend!

Dustin


----------



## sunkosi

I am so saddened by the news of the loss of our friend Derk. I had the opportunity to paddle with Derk on the Thanksgiving Mexico trip 2 years back. We all had such a great time...however I think Derk was having twice as much fun as the rest of us. Luke - my condolences to you and your family.
Amy


----------



## DurangoSteve

Once again – and it seems way too frequently this summer – we are reminded that our river life, which brings us so many exhilarating moments of joy, is too often ephemeral.

We are drawn to those who are passionate, giving, honorable and genuine. Clearly Derk embodied those traits. Cherish your experiences together. Through those memories our friends and loved ones live on.

My deepest condolences to the many who knew and loved him.


----------



## jmack

I was shocked and terribly saddened to hear this news yesterday. I had the pleasure of kayaking with Derk dozens of times over the last 5 years, and I have rarely met such an enthusiatic or motivated person. Whether it was raining or snowing, or he just showed up in the middle of the night after a 10 hour drive, Derk was never less than 100% totally psyched. He was a truly generous person, putting as much effort into teaching and including others as he did into his own adventures. He will be missed by everyone who knew him.

To the rescuers: Don't beat yourselves up over this. I know from personal experience that you will run through the scenario again and again, and second guess every decision you made. You guys did your best in an impossible situation, and gave Derk the best chance that you could. 

Josh


----------



## raymo

I never new Derk(COUNT) , but what a true Gentleman of the river. RIP


----------



## Jensjustduckie

I am honored to have boated with Dirk if only once and to have befriended him, I cannot imagine the hole in your lives Luke and family. Thanks Count for inviting us on Westwater and saving my husbands life, wish we could have returned the favor...

Jen


----------



## mrekid

*Picture of Bouncing Betty*

I did not personally know Derk, though I am sure I must have paddled with him at some point over the years. I can only express my deepest sorrow for his family and friends, and hope that eventually something positive can come from this tragic experience. I have also attached a photo of Bouncing Betty which shows the pin rock on the left side of the rapid looking upstream, for those who have not had the opportunity to kayak on this run. The water level shown is higher than when the accident occurred but it still illustrates the character of this rapid. To all of Derk's loved ones, please accept my most sincere condolences for your loss.


----------



## CORiverRat

My thoughts go out to Dirk's friends and family. Whenever the community loses someone we are all touched by it. The rivers give such joy but can also bring such pain. Still, I don't know any of us who have loved the feelings the river brings would not want to do it again and again. Still the loss hurts but let us celebrate a life lived to the fullest.


----------



## tboner

very sad news. RIP Count!


----------



## iYak

winning ride from the avon video contest...
Vail Colorado News | VailDaily.com


----------



## Yakinsmaaker

My condolences. I never knew the guy, but I can tell from the comments that he was well loved and respected.

I've thought quite a bit about my own mortality on the rivers, and wrote a song about the concept, called "River Monk"
Singer Songwriter Music - Death of a River Monk by Curtis Reed

"If I should die today spread my ashes in the boulder gardens
Hold no grudges against the river that let my troubles be forgotten
And give away that boating gear I've collected out in the trunk
And Lift a pint to mark the passing of a River Monk...

So gather on the bank...gather on the shore
The soul of our departed will boating with the Lord..."

God bless your departed friend, I hope you may find some peace knowing he passed while doing what he loved.


----------



## rivermanryan

I never met Derk, but feel like I knew him from all of his posts here. Also, it hurts to lose someone who was part of the same, small Mines paddling community that fired my passion for the river a few years ago. As a Mines graduate, avid river runner, and noticing we shared many of the same friends, I am surprised our paths never crossed.

My prayers go out to his family and friends. We are losing too many good people this year!


----------



## Count's Girl

I'm sure Derk shared this with lots of you, but I thought some of you might enjoy it. Spring break Derk took three of us to Fossil Creek (we drove all night, slept two hours in the car for the sunrise then hit the river for a LONG day of scraping along a beautifull travertine.) He took us there so we could run our first waterfalls on a "friendly" waterfall. Needless to say he ran it beautifully and we were a shit-show, but everyone had a great time.

No matter what, if there was a river near by Derk was happy, I remember him leaning out windows, and making me join him to see if the rivers and creeks we drove over were "happy." He loved life and that passion was contagious.

I hope this works, I don't know if you can view facebook videos but if not, befriend me and you can follow the links.

Login | Facebook


----------



## blutzski

I only had the privilege of boating with Derk once but remember him as a truly great guy. I would loved to have hook up many more times. Truly sad. RIP Derk.


----------



## Cutty

I had the pleasure of watching Derk grow up and become the outstanding young man that he was. His loss is devastating. People may say that at least he died doing what he loved, but I think it is a better tribute to him to say that he lived doing what he loved. RIP Derk, we will sorely miss your smile and upbeat attitude.


----------



## sgb3000

Awful news. Derk had talked about coming to squirt at the Rincon Rendezvous one of these years. We'll definitely miss him.


----------



## grandboater

Dirk was a great person. I knew him through the CSM Kayak Club. Dirk was a huge asset to the kayak club, whether serving as president, leading trips, teaching at pool sessions or heading up the Spring Icebreaker Race. His enthusiasm for the river was contagious and everyone in the club admired and respected him. I certainly did. Although I never got to kayak with Dirk, except for the occasional meeting at the whitewater park, we always talked about doing a trip together. I now wish I had spent more time with Dirk on the river. The loss of Dirk is a huge blow to the kayak club and the whole CSM community. We will miss him very much. We will miss his experience, his dedication, his brilliance, and his energy. I think Troy's suggestion for a memorial to Dirk is the least we can do to honor his memory. I am sure the CSM Kayak Club will be very willing to contribute to this memorial. 

We will miss you dearly, Dirk.

Jim Horan


----------



## SummitAP

Very sad... may the flows of the eternal rapid be good.


----------



## Schizzle

On the way up on Saturday we were talking about Flowtorch's recent trip on the Salmon. He mentioned that Count was the only other kayaker. I'm not sure how it came up from that, but I laughed at his ubiquity and said "Derk's like the Bushwick Bill of kayaking". To be clear, that's complimentary.

I never knew Derk was so young, too. I won't say "where" to protect this fine establishment, but I think it's funny that the last time I saw him was about two or three years ago and it was over beers at a bar with a bunch of other boaters. I had no idea. I just assumed he was doing graduate courses at the Mines. But, I guess that would have made him 18 or so? Good on 'im for pulling it off so smooth...true hustla'.


----------



## Abhainn

I met Derk through my best friend Christine and unfortunately never got to spend any time on the river with him. I remember first meeting him and being struck by how much energy he had crammed into that small frame! I knew immediately why he and Christine made such great friends. Anyone who loved kayaking and Journey as much as her, and who was as crazy energetic as she is, is pretty much a match made in heaven. I just want to send my love and support out to anyone and everyone who loved him, most especially his family.
~Shannon Ronan


----------



## Jay H

I always wondered why his mountainbuzz username was "COUNT"...Count Derkula, that's awesome!

Just visited his FB page, and it's hard reading the sorrow in everyone's posts, but at least those sorrows are rooted in the tremendous joy he obviously brought to all those who were lucky enough to know him--reading these expressions, seeing his photos, and reading his info and posts here and on FB, he was a joyful, thoughtful soul and really lived life, and I wish I had known him...


----------



## david23

I knew Derk originally from when we participated in RMD freestyle skiing together. We reconnected a couple years ago when he came to play polo with the CU kayak club. The last time I saw him he was putting on Escalante just as I was heading home. He was smiling, of course. Rest in peace Derk.


----------



## ritatheraft

I didn't have the pleasure of meeting this wonderful person, either, but I can't help sharing the heavy sadness inside anyway. The precious moments of life and those who have the most amazing attitudes, why they are taken from us so abruptly, I will never understand. Maybe those of us remaining will take a "post-it" from this Man's book on life. Be safe.


----------



## CUkayakGirl

*The Memorial Service*

I just spoke to Derk's family:

There will be a *memorial and Reception open to everyone*. It will be at the *Keystone Conference Center* at *5 pm* this *Friday*. I know that we'd loved see everyone who knew and loved Derk there to celebrate and commerate Derk's life and legacy.

Thanks,
Christine Clark


----------



## KUpolo

Never had the pleasure of meeting Derk but all posts in this thread are a testiment to what an amazing guy he was. Damn shame. RIP Derk. :sad:


----------



## skibuminwyo

Thanks for the info Christine. I'm going to try to make it down.


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks

*Will remember you for ever!!!!!*

I sit here in my shop remember a awesome young man, who has inspired me in so many ways. I got to know Derk first from freestyle skiing, a athlete who had the most amazing attitude on and off the mountain. Then on the water were he was even more at home. It was just last week on the Upper C, were we once again meet on the river. Me getting back in to the water after a shoulder dislocation, scared and unsure how it was going to go. In a huge stable boat, witch he gave me some shit for, in his witty way wile offering some words of encouragement. Derk showing his passion to a new boater just learning. I have had a few friends pass doing the things they love, all unfortunate, unfair, heart breaking, ect.... My condolences to family and all who new this incredible little man..... 

Derk, buddy you will always be with me on the water!!!!!!

Matti

TMCK


----------



## calendar16

I didn't know Derk personally but can attest that he provided me with much knowledge from simply reading his posts and looking at his pics and vids.

He will surely be missed and I will be sure to paddle my ass off the rest of the summer whether in my mini-me, oar rig, or kayak to celebrate his life eternally!

thanks for leaving a positive imprint on our world and community Derk!


----------



## roxy

Peace Derk.

May you have endless whitewater and pow skiing forever...
HP


----------



## GoodTimes

I didn't know Derk personally, but I certainly FELT like I knew him because of his presence on The Buzz. I've posted a number of questions and I know "count" had the answer to many of them......including a post on Friday asking about the BS flows. I didn't make it up to paddle....and I wonder if I would have been in the area of the incident if I had.

I can't stop thinking about him today, the rivers and creeks, all that he loved, everything that we ALL love and make us friends.....directly or indirectly.

Rest in peace my river friend.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Video Library - cbs4denver.com

Thanks to whoever at news4 that sent this to me.


----------



## rideon

Derk and I had a miscommunication on Thursday and I missed out on catching up with him and his crew after they took off BS to hopefully run Spencer Heights. The miscommunication was my fault but he didn't fault me for the flake. Kind and gracious for sure. I am with Eric...this whole thing definitely makes me want to be a better person and consider the legacy that I leave in my wake. Condolences to his family and loved ones.

Just happened to stumble across this Ben Harper video and it made me think of this situation. The words are apt, as is the video, footage of Derk would have fit right in. 

Home Page | Ben Harper and Relentless7


----------



## dbag

Fearless... a word often used to describe the people who do the things we do. Having had many kayaking, climbing, skiing and karaoke sessions with Derk, this I know for sure...that man was more afraid than any person I have ever known. No, he was not afraid of getting hurt, not afraid of dying...he was afraid of not living life to its fullest. And it's apparent that he faced that feared and boated, skied, climbed, etc. every chance he had. And in the end, he was doing just that.

Let this be a reminder that life is short and we must live it to the fullest. And let's honor Derk the next time the conditions are less than ideal by saying Fuck it! I wanna go boatin so let's go boatin!

Derk, you're a true legend, I love you man...keep on rockin.

- Dusty


----------



## skisotope

The outpouring from the community here on the Buzz is incredible. I met Derk this spring in the pool at Mines. I was just starting out, trying to figure out the roll, and he helped me quite a bit week to week. His enthusiasm and love of the sport was contagious. 
Condolences to his family.


----------



## ander389

L&A: We heard the news this morning and we are so sorry about your loss. Derk was an amazing kid and his spirit will live on. Kerstin & Ryan


----------



## Bornwithatail

*Very sad day*

My heart goes out to Derk's family & the community. I met Derk the once, for a last minute early Dolores weekender last year. Never met, so don't know what to think, Guy shows up well organized for snowy weather trip with a great group, all smiles and good times, brings awesome dutch oven peach cobbler and funny stories. His enthusiasm actually inspired in me a bit of confidence about running snaglepuss on the oars my first go...I'm thinking, this guy's so freakin' excited about it, it's gotta be hella fun, not scary! So I run it and I think Derk videoed it. And it was fun, you were right, dude. He was an all around great addition to the trip, one of those rare people who seem to brighten the day for everyone around them, and I'm saddened by the news.


----------



## carvedog

So sad. Very sorry to hear this. Never met Count but somehow you knew, I knew, he was one of the good guys. 

Somebody I would have invited to join a trip, no problem. His level head and good spirit comes through the internet as I am sure it did in real life. 

My sincere condolences to Mom and Dad Count, and all the other friends and family you have out there and on here. 

Sounds like we could all use a little more Count in our attitudes and life.

RIP.


----------



## Ken Vanatta

My deepest sympathy to Derk’s family and friends. As a member of the FD of the big drops of the BS two decades ago, my heart is heavy with passion over how fragile life is, the great person that Derk obviously was, and for the most premier run in all of Colorado. Too many times I have felt the pain of loss of numerous other kayaking legends over the years. I did not know Derk, but his obvious passion for kayaking, adventure, and Yahuweh’s creation speaks clearly to being a top-notch guy. I envision him celebrating in heaven with our other fallen legends as they watch over each of us on the river. It would be appropriate to honor him with a plaque at the BS, either near the put-in or the rapid. Peace to all.
Sincerly,
Ken


----------



## hobie

He will be missed by many. I have paddled with him several times over the years and always enjoyed running into him on the river. A very wonderful person taken too soon. Our thoughts are with his family as well. 

hobie


----------



## ski_kayak365

The Count was an amazing guy who gave me years of advise on boating thru the buzz. Until last summer, I never met the Count, but I then got to know Derk. He will be missed greatly by this community. From seeing him at Gore Fest with a broken boat and a smile, only worried that he had broken his fathers boat, not from his swim to him bitching me out from uploading kayak video's on facebook without putting the date, location and flows of the event just a few weeks ago, will always leave wonderful memories. I had the pleasure of getting to know him this spring along with Mary and Christine at pool sessions, climbing, and having his personal chocolate chip bacon cookies (that's right, he added bacon bits to his cookies!). I am so sorry for his loss. 

RIP Derk,

Josh


----------



## danvill

Such a loss! I read every post and that kid will be missed! We should all learn something from this.... the river gives people like Derk life and in the blink of an eye it can jerk it away. Near that line a lot of us live and not so far away some of us die.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

Shitty,

I took Derk down West fork Clear creek for his first time a couple years ago. He had read a post on here of a run on west fork that danger & I cleaned & ran, so he called me & asked if I'd take him down west fork, he forgot to mention that he meant the LOWER section(relatively clean IV+,V-) not the main section (mank V) so we ran west fork just the two of us, what a hoot!! We got pinned more times than I can count, scouted more than I had ever looked at before, and got off the river well after dark, good times!!

It's hard when A great person passes, there's a lot of people that could dissapear & not be missed, Derk wasn't one of them.

I just fixed his boat for him last week, at least I got to see him one more time.

I'll miss you bro! (oh, and you were right, someone thanked you just saturday night for the beer you left the other day!!)


----------



## Scottsfire

Luke,
I personally didn't know your son Derk but he worked for Carmen (my wife) in accounting (VRI) one summer. She has told me what a great kid he was to work with and that he was a "fine young man". When I spoke to her about this tragedy I read about on the Buzz a few days ago, we, at that time had no clue that it would hit so close to home, until some phone calls and emails today. You should be extremely proud of him as he has obviously made a positive impression on many lives in the kayak community and here in Summit County. I know he is paddling the rivers of heaven and probably teaching them the best lines to take..ha!
God bless you and your family during these tough times and please do not hesitate to call on us for anything.
Scott V.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

I thought I would share a few more pics from our trip. One can see how this was such a memorable trip...most of these pics were just from the first day. 

In the last few pics you can see him chillin on the beach with his crew of stranger friends, his mismatched crocs(one from mexico, one original, both in signature Derk lime green) and he was no doubt gettin ready to slay the dutch oven that night. He brought Salmon for us one night, I couldnt tell you how stoked i was for that, I thanked him numerous times.

Reading through here, its touching to see that such a little guy can have such a huge impact.


----------



## evanpremschak

I met Derk as a freshman at CSM. He was not only a great teacher at pool sessions but a true mentor of the sport. He pushed me to become a better boater and shared his abundance of river knowledge with me everyday. His dedication to kayaking was amazing and his drive relentless. We shared many memories on and off the river that I will remember forever. My condolences go out to Derk’s family and Mary. RIP Derk – You will be missed!

Evan


----------



## JCKeck1

Ha, Derk's enthusiasm almost convinced me to dive 12.5 hours to Fossil Creek one winter. I have to say that's the shittiest creek I've ever run and I'm so glad I didn't do it on Derk's advice. It would have only been worth it if I'd have gone with him and his unbelievable excitement. 

The BS does need a proper gauge. It'd need to be done extremely discretely to not raise the ire of the forrest service.
Joe


----------



## Coon

I didn't know Derk, but after reading all 155 posts, I wish I did.
I am truly moved by all the love for this special soul...
Thanks everyone for sharing all your great memories you had with Derk. 
RIP.


----------



## ActionJackson

Driving home from a funeral Sunday afternoon…for a guy that left Earth too soon…listening to Billy Joel – and yeah, up next is “Only the Good Die Young.” Get home and log on to the ‘Buzz for the first time in a few days and see this thread. Crap…can’t be true…brought home all the more having just been in CO and driven up Poudre Canyon Thursday night…and checked out the Golden PP Friday evening.

Like many here, never met Derk in person, but knew him through the ‘Buzz, and we had traded a few PMs. Surely we’ve lost a bright light,,,a young man who lived life so fully in his few short years…who gave more than he took. 

To Derk’s parents, few here can relate to the pain and loss you’re experiencing. I hope is that a Higher Power will bring you and Mary comfort and peace. To all here, thanks for sharing your stories. Maybe we'll all be inspired to live life more fully and with some of Derk’s contagious enthusiasm.


----------



## ericnourse

Ken Vanatta said:


> My deepest sympathy to Derk’s family and friends. As a member of the FD of the big drops of the BS two decades ago, my heart is heavy with passion over how fragile life is, the great person that Derk obviously was, and for the most premier run in all of Colorado. Too many times I have felt the pain of loss of numerous other kayaking legends over the years. I did not know Derk, but his obvious passion for kayaking, adventure, and Yahuweh’s creation speaks clearly to being a top-notch guy. I envision him celebrating in heaven with our other fallen legends as they watch over each of us on the river. It would be appropriate to honor him with a plaque at the BS, either near the put-in or the rapid. Peace to all.
> Sincerly,
> Ken


It's in the works and will be in place soon. E-


----------



## RDrangstveit

I've only met Derk once, but I will never forget him. There family invited us over for dinner after running the Lower Snake. It was our first year kayaking. My girlfriend and I had little experience or knowledge about the sport and I still remember talking with Derk about the run. After reading the description of the Lower Snake on Eddyflower we were nervous to say the least. Being beginners, we kept asking stupid questions about the run. Derk answered every question with a smile on his face. Trees, strainers, Logs, what are we getting into? I will never forget, Derk laughed and said "I wrote that description" 

You will be missed

Russell & Tamara


----------



## cwlhoku

Luke and family-Our thoughts and prayers go out to your family. After reading all these posts, Derk made an impression on many lives and friends. There is nothing more cherished than strong relationships between friends and family and he obviously had all that and more. May he rest in peace. As one post put it, he left this earth doing what he absolutely loved, and you cannot hope for more than that. He will be remembered in many hearts. Our best to your family, and if there is anything we can do for you please call. - The Love families- from Summit Cove and Boulder.


----------



## skisotope

Any more word on the possibility of doing a float down the ww park in Golden this week?


----------



## caspermike

derk, my buddy,
im fucking tore up. he called me friday night and tried talking me into big south over the weekend but was on my way to bozeman. im kicking my self in the balls right now. confused, shocked and speechless. received the call last night on my way back to casper. 

derk was kayaking. everything about derk was breed kayaking soul. 

you will forever be missed and remembered.

i remember the first time we meet. meet at the gas station in wheatland wyoming for a bluegrass run.. we all had a great day being on the water and running a new run none of had previously run. watched him style drops like noone else. including a swith boof on bucking bronco. derk will always be a brother... 


you will be missed bro... hopefully the river gods brought you to never ending boof paradise.

condolences to his family and all his other buddies and those involved in the accident.


----------



## master of disaster

I am in tears.
I can only offer condolences and thoughts to the family, Mary, and friends.
I do not understand this world some times.
So horribly sad.
Rich N


----------



## possumturd

*To Derks's dad*

I never met your son or any of your famliy, but I am a dad. Being a parent has made me realize how much I meant to my dad. I remember how he didn't want me to play high school football because he was afraid I would get hurt, but he got me a dirt bike. I remember how glad he was I got a job in Colorado but secretly crushed that I left him in Kentucky. I remember how he used to grab hold of me like he never wanted to let go. I miss my dad.

Being a dad I CAN imagine loosing my child. That imagination is like a knife in my chest.

Buddy I am so sorry

Joe Buhl


----------



## david23

Article about Dirk in Summit Daily.

SHS grad Derk Slottow dies in kayaking accident | SummitDaily.com


----------



## caspermike

someone else mentioned derks crazy driving and i can attest to this aswell. makes me smile whenever i think of it. finished running bluegrass and derk and my buddy alex went to run shuttle anyways on the way back the 2 of them were rally racing accross wyoming tundra. Derk ended up flying off the road... trashing the vehicle and 2 tires. messed up his rig if im correct. he chiled in the wheatland hotel for 2 days looking for people to hit bluegrass. the kid wasa machine... 

if anybody wants to get in the water for a derk kayak run lets go. we all know kayaking is what derk would want us to do. im going to try and make some plans ahead of time for once... this weekend possibly maybe BS? what do some of derks other friends think?


----------



## b dash rian

caspermike said:


> someone else mentioned derks crazy driving and i can attest to this aswell. makes me smile whenever i think of it. finished running bluegrass and derk and my buddy alex went to run shuttle anyways on the way back the 2 of them were rally racing accross wyoming tundra. Derk ended up flying off the road... trashing the vehicle and 2 tires. messed up his rig if im correct. he chiled in the wheatland hotel for 2 days looking for people to hit bluegrass. the kid wasa machine...


 haha, it was 3 tires, IIRC. That same fall he bent another wheel "drifting" in golden, two days before we were supposed to drive to Glenwood with the club. Not to mention hitting the jump by the dorms on campus!


----------



## caspermike

long live Count! 

good times.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

You guys are not kidding, we took the backroads for Westy shuttle, I thought I had joined the f-ing Dakar Rally! I think I caught air a couple times in our Jeep trying to keep up with that little Suby. I just closed my eyes for the ride back to the put-in,


----------



## gh

Yes, after riding shuttle with him it was obvious his car was a tool to get him to the river and not a passion of his. He beat the crap out of it. Hearing others talk about the car brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Andy H.

Yeah, I feel sorry for that little Subaru of his after seeing this post - one of my favorites:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/the-art-of-strappage-11465.html

I think there should have been extra points for boats on the hood or mounted to the grill.


----------



## gh

Nice find AndyH. I remember that post, classic.


----------



## caspermike

everybody knows what derk would want to do so lets get it this weekend. going to try and drive down for the service... was thinking it would be bad ass to get as many runs as possible over the weekend in name of derk. bs, gore, poudre narrows, black rock if its going, bailey..... all of derks buddies lets do it for derk. pm if you like to get some solid plans or call. time to boat people. Better idea we should close the buzz all weekend and go boating in name of Derk. gh? raftus? andy? jen?

307-797-1665 lets boat for derk


----------



## WhiteLightning

bumped the strappage one...truely impressive


----------



## ski_kayak365

CasperMike....Not going to make bad ass weekend for Derk, but lapping Pine Creek in playboats should be a start. I'll be on the Ark Sat/Sun for sure if anyone is in the area. Lower Lake at 150? Could make the drive for Bailey on Saturday.

Josh
720-289-8624


----------



## caspermike

josh, no worries. bailey would be fun saturday if you can make it. or low water lake. keep the plans rolling and see what we end up with this weekend. only plans so far is bum gas money for the trip. as much paddling as possible is the goal... maybe midnight run throught the royal gorge? im down for anything. doesn't have to be gnar.

ps you can call me, mike, and im going kayaking.

really be nice to get a big group together for derk.


----------



## WW Lush

Derk has been on my mind since reading the post Saturday night. I paddled with him only a few times. I was very intrigued with his PASSION for kayaking! I love all the comments about his copy of the "Whitewater of the Southern Rockies" as that definitely sticks out in my mind when I think of Derk. I had the honor of looking thru it on a ride to the Salt in Febuary last year shortly after it came out. I remember it bugged the crap out of him that the "gallery" dispersed throughout the book did not have the name of the run the picture was of. Full of spirit! I can only aspire to be a better person and attempt to touch as many lives as he touched. He will be remembered, no doubt! 

Tina


----------



## JCKeck1

Yea Mike. He did completely trash his rig on the Bluegrass run. Then he stayed holed up in a nearby hotel in a one light town with internet. He just kept posting on the Buzz, "I'm stuck here, somebody come run Bluegrass with me!" Sure enough, Stafford, Austin and I came up there, picked him up out of that hotel and fired it. Good times. He surfed the bejesus out of the hole right above the main event. I thought he was swimming over for sure, but after about 5 rounds he came out. Whew.

Joe


----------



## ZL1988

Thank you so much for all your kind words about Derk. We had no idea he had touched so many people. Nor did I understand what he meant when he asked me a few years ago if there were speed limits on put-in and take-out roads. Guess I gave the wrong parental advice when I said you can only go so fast on a wash boarded dirt road. I hope we can share some fun stories at Derk's memorial Friday night here at the Keystone Conference Center at 5 p.m. Annie and I look forward to meeting those of you who can make it. Derk's Parents


----------



## caspermike

one of the first question i asked derk when i met him was how did he get into ww. his answer was his dad. talked about all the runs he did with you. i was completely jelous!

derks parents. you raised one hell of a man! he impacted more people on this site on off this site than i think any one of us could ever imagine.

derk was a true free spirit, he loved the water so much; he was able to transform into it.

im greatly sorry for your lose. hopefully i can make it and finally meet you both.


----------



## crackeryaker

Posted for a friend who is not on mtnbuzz:



I was one of the hikers on the Big south last Saturday and spent a few moments with Derk before the Forest Service and other volunteers arrived. I would like to express my condolences to Derk's family and friends and also express my admiration for his boating partner who obviously did the best he could in a difficult situation.


Chad W. Pedigo


----------



## jonny water

I just got back from vacation and a co-worker asked me if I heard about the local Mines student who perished on the Poudre. I immediately thought of Derk and hoped it wasn't him. I logged onto this site and immediately saw that I had an old PM from Count urging me to join him on the Big South. I then found this thread only to verify the news of what happened. It truly sounds like it was a freak accident. Could he have had a poorly designed helmet and hit his head? Possibly he flipped very quickly and was knocked unconcious.

I am going to miss you Count and will keep you, your family and the ones who loved you in my prayers. I am glad that I was able to join you as we both made our ways down the Big South for our virgin runs. I had such a great day and I remember laughing all the way down the river...having so much fun and feeling like a kid. That was a new peak in my boating career and will never forget you. SYOTR on the other side.

Peace, 

Jon


----------



## carvedog

ZL1988 said:


> Thank you so much for all your kind words about Derk. We had no idea he had touched so many people.


Yes he did. Wish I could be there, but I will be taking my daughters ( 4 and 7 ) down our local day stretch here in Idaho.


----------



## ednaout

I found this poem sad, but comforting when I lost someone close to me not long ago so I thought I would share it...I'm not sure who the author is.

When tomorrow starts without me, 
And I’m not here to see,
If the sun should rise and find your eyes
All filled with tears for me
I wish so much you wouldn’t cry,
The way you did today
While thinking of the many things
We didn’t get to say.
I know how much you love me,
As much as I love you.
And each time you think of me
I’ll know you’ll miss me too.
But when tomorrow starts without me,
Please try to understand,
That an angel came and called my name
And took me by the hand,
And said my place was ready,
In heaven far above,
And that I’d have to leave behind,
All those I dearly love.
So when tomorrow starts without me,
Don’t think we’re far apart
For every time you think of me,
I’m right here in your heart.


----------



## xkayaker13

Rest in Peace Derk! You will be missed!


----------



## waterdog420

*RIP Friend*

We all live with the knowledge that something like this can happen to anyone of us and we still do it because it defines who we are. Dirk was an enthusiastic paddler. I feel lucky to have had the chance to know him and boated with him. Later man!( ps that OBJ shit Ill remember like it was yesterday!


----------



## GAtoCSU

crackeryaker said:


> Posted for a friend who is not on mtnbuzz:
> 
> 
> 
> I was one of the hikers on the Big south last Saturday and spent a few moments with Derk before the Forest Service and other volunteers arrived. I would like to express my condolences to Derk's family and friends and also express my admiration for his boating partner who obviously did the best he could in a difficult situation.
> 
> 
> Chad W. Pedigo


Thanks for the kind words. For all of us that spent time with Derk after his passing on Big South, this is a welcomed post. He's defiantly not out of my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## atom

*Thinking of Derk*

I never had the pleasure of kayaking with Derk. I met him a couple of times and was always amazed at his endless energy and enthusiasm for kayaking. I wished that i could harness some of that energy for myself. When I was looking for old school kayaks to collect for my place, he drove down an old Diablo to paddlefest for me. He just wanted a $25.00 donation to his kayak club and a six pack of beer. he will be missed. Not many wonderful folks like him out there. My heart goes out to his family and friends. Atom....


----------



## treasure100

*oreos on the river*

I had the pleasure of experiencing Derk's contagious SPIRIT and love of life at Westwater. I met Derk and Luke for the first time on this trip about three years ago. I remember the warm spirit both of them carry and have shared with all of us. We had been on the river and stopped for a picnic lunch. My sweetie knew the routine and always packed a package of double stuffed oreos,pringles and sandwiches. It was the ritual for this group. We were all on the river bank eating our lunch it was quiet except for the sounds of the river and Derk with his big full of life smile and wisdom says, " There's nothing like a Double Stuffed Oreo on the River". Something as simple as an oreo made him simply tickled inside. A moment I will always be tickled by too. Annie, Luke and Gabe you are an amazing family and very much loved by all of us. Thank you for creating such an amazing person and brother for us to have a piece of his spirit in all of us forever. 

Renee


----------



## wbromley

I didn't know Derk, although my brother was friends and classmates with him down at Mines. My condolences goes out to his friends and family. RIP Derk.

Bill Bromley


----------



## Riogoodtime

*DERK*

Derk took me down my first run thru Gore Canyon, I was really nervous and just showed up to the put in by myself, it ended up being five paddlers that day, some were skeptical of me since it was my first time I guess, but Derk insisted right away of showing me all the lines, and he did patiently and kindly help me down my first GORE run rapid by rapid, this is a horrible tragedy, period, and I pray for his family, so sad. What a great and kind person. Tribute run for Derk down the Big South. My name is Justin Berger call me if anyone is interested in Big South sometime next week 970-673-6097, for Derk. Billy call me or have Marty if he paddles.


----------



## nightingale

*I'm so sorry for your loss....*

I'd been reading Counts post for as long as can remember, but it never dawned on me that this was a 21 year old guy! I was shocked to see a guy so young who had accomplished so much. I'm also amazed at the amount of lives this one person touched. 

A friend at work today was telling me about the service last night (he's a neighbor of the family), and even though I never had the privilage to bump into him on the river, you almost can't help but feel you know this guy. He sounds like he was a wonderful individual and his parents should be proud of the kind of person he was, as well as the man he was turning into. I feel there is a great loss in the world now. You hate to see people like this leave this world so young when they had so much more to do and give. It sounds like he gave more in his short life than most give in a fully lived ones. 

I'm so sorry for you loss, for the family and all the others that crossed his path. I've experienced loss of a loved one, and it's one of the worst feelings in the world, you wouldn't wish it on your enemies, but knowing that he died surrounded by beauty, friends and with the joy of being on the river seems to balance it a bit. 

The boating community is small, and for the most part, I've never met a boater I didn't connect with right away. The love of the river binds us all. It's our happy place. I'm just sorry I never got to meet this person. His short life reminds me I still have a lot to do, and to also remember what is really important. 

I hope that when my time comes, I'm remembered as fondly as he is. 

My condolences....


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

My wife & I went to the memorial for Derk last night, all I can say is WOW. If you thought he was an amazing person because of the few aspects of him that you saw on the river or wherever else, there was so much more. It was really great to see the outrageous number of people there, truly amazing that that kind of service was for a 21 year old, he had a life filled with more than most could hope to accomplish in much more time. The amount of giving that he did is an example to all of us.

A truly great guy!


----------



## T-ROY

*GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN*

 Derk was an amazing person who was always positive. I'm so sad he is gone. Although he's gone he will never be forgotten. The memories of you will live in my heart forever. You will be missed by all who knew you and you're incredible personality. Your enthusiasm for life and kayaking was contagious and will always inspire me to be more like you. I couldn't believe the amount of people at Keystone that showed up to celebrate your life. I can hardly believe you were only 21 and how many lives you touched. We will be putting up a memorial dedicated to you and I couldn't think of anyone that deserves one more. From here on out I will "DO IT 4 DERK", Rest in Peace Derk
Troy Harcourt


----------



## gh

I have to say I was amazed at the turnout in Keystone as well. Amazing person in every way.


----------



## gnarseeker

*CSM kayak club is what got me through Engineering school*



grandboater said:


> Dirk was a great person. I knew him through the CSM Kayak Club. Dirk was a huge asset to the kayak club, whether serving as president, leading trips, teaching at pool sessions or heading up the Spring Icebreaker Race. His enthusiasm for the river was contagious and everyone in the club admired and respected him. I am sure the CSM Kayak Club will be very willing to contribute to this memorial.
> 
> Jim Horan


I never knew dirk but I can tell you that the CSM kayak club is one of the most close-knit school organizations ever and I greatly respect dirk for being a former president of the club. I graduated MINES in 2005 before dirk was there and I can say that I would most certaintly not have completed engineering school there if it weren't for the kayak club. The kayak club represents the cool outgoing 2.5% of the school. We pulled off trips there that to this day are my most memorable expierences on the river. driving to west virgina, and northern cali twice for spring break. renting a van with club funds. a truly incredible club that stuck out as funky river people in the sea of nerds at the school of mines. It is with incredible pride that I heard that dirk was a leader of this club.


----------



## Kathy

I was just on American Whitewater and noticed that no one has posted Derek's accident. Could someone with specific information please make a report?


----------



## RiverMamma

I just stumbled upon this thread, & am struck by how such a small, simple thing can turn a hero to dust in 3min... I did not know Derk, but my heart goes out to him & his family nonetheless. I am reminded of a good friend & long time boater Gonzo... some of you may have know him from the Arkansas, the Salt, the Rio Grande in TX, or any number of other Rivers... an old schooler, he was also well Loved, & though he made it to his 50's, his death was also a shocker to the boating community. A brain anurism while driving through NM... that simple. And I myself, though alive & well, just abruptly ended my river season by finding a rut in a dirt road in the dark & in an instant broke my ankle... I think what I am trying to say here, is that life is fragile... we are all so delicatly mortal... & Life is ours to Live! I am so greatfull that I jumped out of my raft during the photo rapid that afternoon... I almost didn't. But you never know what day will be your last... Life is meant to be Lived!!! Live it to it's fullest! Take the oportunitues that knock, and create them where there are none. Don't be afraid to laugh or cry, tell your Loved ones you Love them, eat that piece of chocolate cake, and catch that one last surf... Live, while you have Life! <3 
It sounds to me like Derk was one who Lived...


----------



## gh

> And I myself, though alive & well, just abruptly ended my river season by finding a rut in a dirt road in the dark & in an instant broke my ankle... I think what I am trying to say here, is that life is fragile..


Thought maybe you were trying to tell us to carry a flashlight.


----------



## raft3plus

*Oh Derk...*

Next time I see you I'll have to kick Your Ass for leaving us for the rest of the boating seasons all alone. Damn you! Get out of this skin that easy? Most likely you'll be leading the way on the water in your next life as well. See you then and let's boat then too.

Why I ought to... ok, anger is not the Path.

First time I saw you on Gore - people were calling what sounded like my name and I thought - WTF over? How many Dirk/Derk/Durk/DirkaDirkaJihads are there on the river at any given time? JFC.. That's how we met laughing at each other with full belly laughs many moons ago at Gore saying oh, you're the other one I heard about...

Then MANY YEARS LATER you had the Main Salmon (cache bar) on down a couple of months ago, meanwhile some of us front rangers and west slopers had a ticket in hand for a six day ride down the MFS with Flowtorch, Yakrafter, DanRauer etc... and you extended our Dream into an amazing Dream-Come-True 12 day Idaho Salmon extravaganza. Thank you!

There you were at Cache Bar with two 30 packs of PBR an your mean red machine. Sorry you lost your Buckskin Bill's hat after your first roll with it - DUMBASS, what were you thinking?? I'll yell at you again now, because that was a cool hat and you Loved it! Ugh. Killin' me..

Was great to hug you on the takeout when saying goodbye at your car and realizing I had picked you up by about a foot off your feet. Then you got into that POS and made like a rally car driver.

So I am glad we had that talk about dying on the river. This is way better than the alternatives discussed and thank you.

Much love to a wise and greatly talented little brother. You would have been a great rafter 

... sorry to miss your goodbye thingy-dingy. Was on the upper 5 of the North Fork Payette as we had talked about and thought about you as the warm water splashed all over us. You would have been there... so were the Pirhana dudes again and some of your other h2o homeys.

... and sorry I couldn't post until today.. just couldn't sack up to it and didn't know what to say. I'm going to miss you.

SYOTR

Dirk


----------



## Count's Girl

Annie wanted me to post this. She found in a basket with his graduation things and thought you all might like to read one of Derk's poems.

River-Thunder​ 
As you approach, you hear the behemoth roar.
The canyon’s sweet serenity is no more.
Though you stand and search, you effort is futile,
The only help, the only clue- a deafening warning:
The River Thunders

Carefree relaxation, and peace,
The cool comfort of the water,
And it’s soft Assurance, of Home
Quickly fade in the moment,
As the River Thunders.

Your fleeting glances see much,
You see the soapy swirls of foam,
The ever-so-quickly retreating eddyline,
The sinuous lines of the flowing darkwater.
But your ears, they hear the River Thunder.

The warm sun sparkles on the hard water.
You grit your teeth and splash your face
You know where you must go
As the current pulls you over the lip.

The River Thunders.

D​


----------



## waterratNE

I read this poem when I found this thread, and loved it. I thought it seemed silly to post it because I did not know him, and so many of you did. I just read it again, and it is a beautiful and perfect description of a the river. Thank you so much for sharing it with us, and I am still saddened by the loss. 

-Alexis


----------



## carvedog

Bumping cuz I miss Count. We never met. Matters not. 
The river is rising. Thinking of you buddy. 

Wish I could find the photos of the 21(3) kayaks on your car. That was really funny. And the cop who let you go even with two on the hood.

What could he do? It was Derk.


----------



## Gary E

Yeah it's too bad, a lot of good ones gone living from a boat.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

I was thinking about the strappage game last week, here ya go. RIP Derk

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/the-art-of-strappage-11465.html


----------



## carvedog

Jensjustduckie said:


> I was thinking about the strappage game last week, here ya go. RIP Derk
> 
> http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/the-art-of-strappage-11465.html


Thanks. That made me laugh again.


----------



## lhowemt

I was thinking of that also the last couple of weekends. Two weekends ago I had 6 kayaks strapped to my cat on the trailer. Certainly no contention, but still fun. Then last weekend when I had my cat on top of our big van. CD, you've seen the van, the photo is rad, it took 6 kayakers to get it up there! It's that time of year for sure. I was just talking to my neighbor this AM, who lost his leg 16 years ago, enjoy every day, you just never know when or how it's going to end. Happy boating!


----------



## b dash rian

Derk has been with us throughout our boating season so far.

We ran Cataract over spring break, and he helped us through Big Drops (neither of us rafting had ever rafted before). He rewarded our botched-but-clean-enough line on BD3 with a Guinness, which floated to my feet rowing into the eddy below BD3. It was also St. Patrick's Day. Only Derk would mess with our line, then treat us to a beer afterwards

We miss you kid!!


----------



## mania

I propose a COUNT memorial run on 7-18 - where ever you are - organize a COUNT float. I'll be on the upper animas most likely.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Strange you bring it up, Cdog. Just made a contribution to AW today in his name. 

Wish you coulda continued down the Main with us on that trip and met the kid. You cant see a big boat stack on a shuttle vehicle anymore and not think of Derk. Keep it safe this season, I know i will continue to do so.

the image i try to remember him by...


----------



## GAtoCSU

Derk definitely crosses my mind on a weekly basis. A true tragedy occurred on the river that day.


----------



## raft3plus

*I'm still gonna kick your ass next time I see you, so there Derk!*



carvedog said:


> Bumping cuz I miss Count. We never met. Matters not.
> The river is rising. Thinking of you buddy.
> 
> Wish I could find the photos of the 21(3) kayaks on your car. That was really funny. And the cop who let you go even with two on the hood.
> 
> What could he do? It was Derk.


 Oh carvedog, it makes me cry, in a happy way, to come over to the buzz for the beginning of this season again.... because started thinking about where we left off last year; thinking about our river sentinel as well. He's been on my mind this spring, and then you *have* to go there. 

Well, it's that time of year again where we get restless, and yes, the "Art Of Strappage" is an excellent article as linked, an ode to triumph of humanity over entropy, via our derk-o-rama. Had a march madness Westwater trip and thought of the art of strappage. It's only fitting for a start of the season!

Thank you Flowtorch for the memoriam to our most steadfast river homey, Derka.

Have a GREAT SEASON, all, and be sure to post about it, can't wait to read about your adventures.

d


----------



## raft3plus

mania said:


> I propose a COUNT memorial run on 7-18 - where ever you are - organize a COUNT float. I'll be on the upper animas most likely.


Mania,

Love your idea of something for the COUNT who contributed to our 'buzzard connectedness. Even though his stern moderation may have angered some; forget not that fairness, respect and truth always bore his signature. It is therefore most deserved of him that we ought to honor that skilled groover pilot.... wether it be a Derkula Floatilla, Derk River Daze, Lets do the river Derk-Style... who knows., but let's do it... he was surely graceous with the PBRs and safely tucked away "better beers" for special moments of reward.

If the rivers are still running when his soul returns to this earthly realm for its next roundabout, his spirit will undoubtedly draw again him to the deliverance of life.

7/18 appears to be a Sunday this year. Great day to be on The River. I'm going for it, not sure where yet. Hope to see you there, let me know if you've got a Glenwood Shoshone/Loma/Westy/Moab Daily thingy happening. One of those might do nicely, provided we bring plenty of x, y and z, and safety gear.

Who's going where that day?


----------



## gh

Actually Derk was rarely heavy handed in his moderation. He was always and in every way looking out for the river community in whatever form that would take. His loss as a moderator was immense, his loss as a friend cant really be measured, his loss as part of the river community is a hole that might never be filled. Working with him as a moderator and me being many years older, I learned much from him and miss him more than I can say.


----------



## erdvm1

I miss you Derk.
Thank you for being my friend.
ahhhhh the memories. I wish I had more pictures.


----------



## CUkayakGirl

I miss him too, more than words can say! I probably think about him more than 3 times a day. Something I do or see always reminds me of him. I am still can not believe it.

We still need to do a plaque or something in his name...I have the confluence and CKS money at home waiting for something to happen and the bank account (I am not sure how much is in there, my name was never put on the account, so maybe Joe Hemelt can chin in on that one.)

I would really like some help, or even someone to take it on as a project....

If we can not figure out what to do (the past ideas were really hard to accomplish...redo the dam drop on lower CC etc...) I am going to give the money to Derk's parents and they will probably donate it to First Descents in Derk's name (a good cause, as well).


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

I saw Derk's folks on the road the other day, couldn't put two & two together on who the crazy waving people were (I had only met his mom once or twice) till I saw them go by & saw the sticker! Brought a huge smile & a tear at the same time!

7/18 sounds like a GREAT day to be on the river! I might just have to put away the sleds early this year for that!

I'm headed to boat a bit tonight... might just have to stack an extra 8 or so boats on top just for fun to see what kind of score I can get!!!


----------

